# Lap resection w/o anastomosis



## annej0 (Apr 21, 2008)

I am looking for a CPT for a Laparoscopic segmental colon resection of the cecum without anastomosis. Dx was benign polyp. Can anyone help????


----------



## Monika Liddle (Apr 21, 2008)

I don't see any CPT code - I would go with the unlisted code 44238


----------



## annej0 (Apr 21, 2008)

I tried 44238 and sent the op notes and it was denied!


----------



## sundaey (Apr 21, 2008)

try 44202 w/ a mod 52.


----------

